# Old fashioned smoked carp recipe/procedure?



## woodchoppy (Apr 26, 2017)

Greetings (first post...cut me a little slack please),

It's that time of year where the water is still cool and the carp are very easy to catch locally.  As a kid we used to take our carp to an old timer to get them smoked and they were always good eating.  He'd steak them up before smoking but beyond that I don't know what the method was.

I've seen a few threads here and there on the internet with wildly different techniques for dry brines, wet brines, brine times, rubs, smoke temps...all the variables of BBQ.

Is there possibly an old timer around, or someone's grandfather, who can tell me how to do a very basic carp smoking as would have been done by German immigrants?  Should I first use curing salt?  I'm just looking to end up with a smokey, salty product to share with my family.

Thanks


----------



## joe black (Apr 26, 2017)

Down here in the south, we put the carp on a plank.  We cover it with mustard, salt , pepper and a little rub.  Put the whole thing in the smoker for about an hour.  After one hour, take it out, throw the carp away and eat the plank.

That's a story that I've heard my dad tell a hundred times as a small guy 65 years ago.

Good luck with it.  As you can tell, we are not real big on carp here.


----------

